# [old] Heimnetzwerk/Splashscreen [new] Packages Löschen

## Friesi

huhu =)

also da mein gentoo rechner jetzt soweit läuft und dsl verbindung etc. alles sehr gut und funktioniert =) .. würd ich nun gerne Anfangen mein Lan aufzubauen ...

ich sags gleich .. hab eigentlich KEINEN plan wie ich das anpacken soll, bin mir aber relativ sicher das es realisierbar ist =)

hab mir das in etwa so vorgestellt (sry selbstgezeichnet  :Smile: :

[img:8e94aa1821]http://members.aon.at/cchp/home.jpg[/img:8e94aa1821]

Wobei der Gentoo Router noch ne Firewall habn sollte,

und - ja ich weiß jetzt kommt wieder: router + fileserver physikalisch trennen - eventuell nen ftp server drauf laufen zu lassen.

C1-C4 sind entweder Suse/Gentoo/Windoof XP maschinen.

Und es sollte eigentlich nur der Gentoo Router 24/7 laufen, die anderen Rechner nur dann wenn der Benutzer was drauf macht =)

wenn technische details benötigt werden fragen =)

also zurzeit läuft der Gentoo Rechner, und DSL verbindung lässt sich fast 24/7 online erhalten. Nun zum 1. Problem:

wie macht man aus nem Gentoo Rechner nen Router? =)

hab eigentlich schon relativ viel herumgesucht aber eigentlich nichts gefunden was ich verstehe ;/

Braucht man da sowas wie ne routing software oder so? ich denke halt mal.

ich würd mal sagn ich mach das hier schrittweise ..

also zuerst mal router zum laufn bringen .. dann firewall .. etc. pp.

deshalb auch die fragen der reihe nach =)

hoffe ich geh euch nicht zusehr auf den sack   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lg, und hoffe auf zahlreiche tipps =)Last edited by Friesi on Sun Dec 21, 2003 12:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ruth

hi,

schönes setup, das dürfte bei ca. 80% der forenbesucher hier absolut identisch

so laufen....

und zum thema trennen der services:

tja, eigentlich schon; aber für daheim ne kleine busybox is schon ok...  :Wink: 

samba oder datenbanken würde ich mir allerdings verkneifen...  :Wink: 

smtp, pop3s, http(s), imaps wären aus meiner sichtweise schon ok auf

einer solchen maschine, so man diese dienste zu konfigurieren weiss...

von ftp möchte ich dir eher abraten ( auch hier: rein subjektive, persönliche meinung ) 

wie überall gilt: je besser du dich auskennst, desto mehr verschiedene services sind ok...

ansonsten ist dein setup für zuhause ok.

kleiner tip, fall du dich nicht in die iptables syntax einarbeiten willst:

 *shorewall*

ist sehr gut...  :Wink: 

und zum thema router:

nimm shorewall, lies dir die howtos auf er homepage durch...

da wird alles erklärt...

wenn du's doch alles händisch machen willst brauchst du die 10fache zeit und 

mit sicherheit haben deine selbst erstellten rules irgendwo lücken.

iptables setzt halt einfach einiges an wissen voraus.

also, ich kann dir wirklich nur shorewall als anfänger empfehlen.

wenns dann läuft, kannst du dich ja immer noch mit iptables und dem /proc if ( für forwarding ) beschäftigen...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## amne

Zum Thema Services:

Prinzipiell ist es natürlich besser, wenn die Dienste nicht auf dem Router laufen. In Heimnetzwerken ist das natürlich oft auch eine Frage der Kosten / verfügbaren Rechner. Ich habe auf meinem Gateway folgende Services laufen:

ftp, ssh, rsync und squid. Praktischerweise ist es möglich, fast jeden Dienst an ein spezifisches Device zu binden, bei mir an eth0 (die Netzwerkkarte, die ins LAN geht). Auf ppp0 (also ADSL) läuft: nix  :Wink: 

Bei ssh und squid kann man das direkt im Configfile einstellen, rsync und ftp laufen bei mir über xinetd, der ebenfalls das Binden eines Dienstes an ein spezifisches Device unterstützt. Wenn du soweit bist und Probleme bei einem dieser Services haben solltest meld dich einfach hier, dann kann ich die entsprechenden Einträge heraussuchen.

Wie von rootshell schon erwähnt ist es auf jeden Fall gut, wenn man sich bei den Diensten auskennt - ein "mal schnell" aufgesetzter Mailserver der plötzlich als Spamrelay agiert könnte einigen Menschen ärger bereiten.

----------

## haggi

Nur mal als kleine Anmerkung:

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also zurzeit läuft der Gentoo Rechner, und DSL verbindung lässt sich fast 27/7 online erhalten.
> 
> 

 

seit wann hat der Tag 27 Stunden, ist mir da was entgangen ???  :Wink: 

MfG

Haggi[/quote]

----------

## ruth

hi,

hast du das nicht mitgekriegt?

seit vorgestern hat die bundesregierung beschlossen, dass ein tag ab sofort 27 stunden hat.

grund: steigerung der produktivität, längere arbeitszeiten, ...

also: hat schon alles seine richtigkeit...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Friesi

danke für die aufmerksamkeit haggi =) ..

das kommt vom täglich bier in der schule ^^ ...

@thema 

rootshell .. 

das hilft schon mal viel ;o)

amne ..

ich werde drauf zurückkommen :F

mfg

----------

## schmutzfinger

naja firewall und routing lassen sich nur schwer trennen, läuft alles über iptables. und um das zu verstehn muss man schon ne ganze menge zeugs lesen. zu routing mit iptables wirst du aber ein haufen howtos finden. das ganze später sicher zu machen geht nur wenn man gut bescheid weiss was man macht. aber absichern von serverdiensten gegen das internet ist recht einfach, weil man einfach nur das lan interface für die entsprechenden ports zulässt.

----------

## andreask

Also ich verwende einen DSL-Router mit integriertem Switch. Sind auch nicht wirklich teuer,  gibt es auch mit Firewalls, und ich kann meinen Server unabhängig vom Router betreiben. 

Nur hatte ich immer gedacht, mit so einem Router wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite, aber wenn man das Netzwerk dann mal von außen mit nmap scannt, findet man tatsächlich offene Ports hinter dem Router. Die werden dann nur als "geblockt" angegeben.  Und weil ich das zumindest nicht richtig verstehe, weiß ich dass ich auch keine Firewall vernünftig konfigurieren könnte. 

Wobei da glaube ich schon ein erhebliches Wissen von Nöten ist um trotzdem auf Dienste hinter dem Router zugreifen zu können. Aber es scheint ja zu gehen.

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## virtual.adept

Ich denke die wichtigste Frage ist in der Tat ob du das ganze gerne 'selbst', also von Hand machen willst, ggf. um zu verstehen was da überhaupt läuft, oder ob es für dich in Ordnung ist da evtl. etwas vorgefertigtes zu nehmen, bzw. ein Frontend um deine Firewallregeln zu erstellen.

Generell kann man sagen das das Routing in deinem Firewallskript geregelt wird. Du mußt ein paar entsprechende Optionen im Kernel aktivieren und iptables installieren. Tja, und ab da kannst du dich dann entweder auf vorgefertigte Lösungen bzw. Frontends verlassen, oder du kannst dich in das Thema einlesen und dir Stück für Stück dein eigenes Firewallskript basteln, ist halt die Frage was dir lieber ist.

Sacha

----------

## Friesi

jo virtual.adept 

.. das mit den kernel optionen stimmt weil daran hackts atm glaub ich  :Wink: 

übrigens is das normal wenn ich neue optionen in kernel packe muss ich jedesmal mein modem neu installiern und alsa (wenn ich mich nicht irre) muss auch neu gemacht werdn .. aber bin mir net sicher =)

wieder zum thema:

hab shorewall emerged .. als dependencies hat der dann iptables usw. installiert .. aber wenn ich shorewall startn will macht der sowas wie:

modprobe ip_tables failed..

und dann ne menge fehler von ip_tables und kernel sollte aktualisiert werdn ..

(sry wenn fehler meldungen so ungenau sind komme atm nicht auf rechner  =)

denke mal das ich da optionen im kernel hinzufügen muss ..

werd mich da ein bisschen schlau machen sobald ich mehr zeit habe und wieder zuhause bin  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## ruth

hi,

zuerst mal @friesi:

lass mich doch auch mal spass machen - ich mach das ganze umsonst

und weil ich denke, ich könnte mal linux einsteigern behilflich sein bei den ersten schritten...  :Wink: 

schliesslich hab ich mittlerweile ca. 15 jahre linux / UN*X auf dem buckel.

also, ein kleines späss'chen musst du mir schon gestatten...

zu deinem problem:

die binary iptables ist "nur" ein frontend um die ensprechenden Kernelfunktionen aufzurufen.

du musst also den kern neu konfigurieren, bauen, installieren.

zur frage, ob als loadable module oder fest im kern folgendes:

wenn du geroot ed bist ( d.h. wenn auf deiner maschine ein sog. rootkit installiert worden ist), fährst du mit modules prinzipiell schlechter;

viele rootkits besitzen kernelmodule, die es einem hacker erlauben wieder leicht in dein system zu gelangen.

ein kern ohne module ist also auf ern ersten blick sicherer.

( hilft aber _nur_ bei script kiddies, die rootkits ohne modifikationen nutzen)

jemand, der sich auskennt, hat aber (natürlich) trotzdem die möglichkeit, dem kern module unterzujubeln; ob diese aktiviert sind oder nicht...

schlieslich hat man ja immer noch zugriff auf /proc/kcore

und kann über dieses interface module laden ob der kern module unterstützt oder nicht ist also zweitrangig.

wenn du diese problem umgehen willst, muss du div. security-patches anwenden.

beispiele hierzu findest du bei www.gentoo.org

zu deinem eigentlichen problem:

du benötigst:

```

# CONFIG_PACKET 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER

```

zwingend; dann:

```

# CONFIG_PROC_FS 

# CONFIG_INET_ECN - TCP

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_LARGE_TABLES

```

sind empfehlenswert.

folgende optionen gehören zum netfilter subsystem; zwingend:

```

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS

    * CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM

```

und wenn du patch-o-matic anwendest, solltest du noch folgende

optionen, ob als [m] oder [y] aktivieren:

```

# CONFIG_IP_NF_DROPTABLE

# CONFIG_IP_NF_EGG

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPLIMIT

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PSD

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPC

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC

# CONFIG_IP_NF_POOL

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TALK

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_BALANCE

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_FTOS

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETLINK

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT

```

so, sollten noch fragen offensein....  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Friesi

he roots =)

kA was du jetzt genau meinst ich hab über deine erklärung eh gelacht   :Laughing: 

wär schön wenn öfter mal sowas kommt ^^   :Rolling Eyes: 

das thxi war fürs die hinweise in deinem ersten thread =)

und auch dein 3. hier is GANZ SUPA GUT .. BIG THX WEITER SO [img:0fc3bf6835]http://www.cheesebuerger.de/smilies/frech/11.gif[/img:0fc3bf6835]

mfg

[img:0fc3bf6835]http://www.shinestry.de/sheepsmilie.gif[/img:0fc3bf6835]

----------

## Friesi

huhu =)

hab jetzt shorewall zum laufen gebracht.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe dann:

habe ich mir 3 netzzonen angelegt:

 * net    --- internet

 * loc    --- LAN lokal

 * fw     --- Router PC

dann sind in ./policy grundlegend alle ausgänge offen:

loc - net ACCEPT

fw - net ACCEPT

all - all REJECT (der rest wird abgeblockt)

also das sind mal meine grundlegenden einstellungen oder?

und nun kann ich in ./rules genaue ports öffnen und schließen oder?

bei mir sieht das in etwa so aus zurzeit:

// für dns 

ACCEPT -  fw - net - tcp - 53

ACCEPT - fw - net udp - 53

// für ping

ACCEPT - loc - fw - icmp - 8

ACCEPT - fw - loc - icmp - 8

ACCEPT - fw - net - icmp - 8

ACCEPT - loc - net - icmp - 8

DROP - net - fw - icmp -8

// ftp ausgang erlauben

ACCEPT - loc - net - ftp - 21

soweit geht auch alles ...

bis auf die dns - auflösung ;/ ...

vom  router aus funktioniert dns also mit ping etc.

vom windows rechner aus funktioniert dns nicht ..

muss ich am windows rechner als dns server den router einstellen?

oder wie mach ich das jetzt?

mfg

----------

## Tom.Fischer

Also entweder dort auf dem router ''n kleinen nameserver (muss da sicher kein bind sein, gibt da nette kleine nur faellt mir grad keiner ein) installieren oder aber die nameserver deines providers in den rechnern des lans einstellen. Wobei du mit einem kleinen Caching-Nameserver auf dem Router eigentlich besser faehrst. Der sollte von aussen nicht erreichtbar sein, also noch ein

REJECT net - fw - 53 

oder so einstellen. Kenn mich mit shorewall nicht aus daher keine gewehre auf die regel dort. Reject sollte aber schon sein da dein Router entsprechenden Anfragen auf den port dann auch korrekt beantwortet, namelich mit einem icmp vom typen port unreachable (das ist glaub ich typ 3 code 3). Diese Antwort ist vorgesehen wenn ein Rechner einen Dienst nicht anbietet. Ein DROP verwirft das eingehende Paket einfach nur und der konnektierende Client wartet sich 'nen wolf und ein Port Scanner gibt ein filtered zurueck, was dann letztendlich darauf schliessen laesst das der port ja irgendwie doch mit irgendwas belegt ist   :Twisted Evil: 

Zu guter letzt faellt mir auch noch ein das ich mal irgendwann gelesen habe das djbdns (so oder so aehnlich) ein recht guter kleiner caching-nameserver sein soll

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Also entweder dort auf dem router ''n kleinen nameserver (muss da sicher kein bind sein, gibt da nette kleine nur faellt mir grad keiner ein) installieren oder aber die nameserver deines providers in den rechnern des lans einstellen. Wobei du mit einem kleinen Caching-Nameserver auf dem Router eigentlich besser faehrst. 

 

dnsmasq - kleiner genialer nameserver fürs kleine LAN

----------

## Friesi

ok hab jetzt dnsmasq (dns forwarding server) installiert und alles funktioniert wunderbar =)

also soweit funktioniert jetzt die internet verbindung .. der router .. und dyndns =)

als nächsten schritt würd ich gerne mal boot performance und oberfläche optimiern  :Wink: 

da ich beim booten diverse not found etc. bekommen .. was ja nicht sein müsste ..

da das mein 1. gentoo pc war =) und ich den wie bekannt ja als router verwenden möchte brauche ich so sachen wie kde etc. nicht mehr .. hab da ziemlich viel eigentlich installiert und nun möchte ich das system minimiern =) sodas keine unnötigen prozesse oder sonst was laufen bzw. programme installiert sind.

UND jetzt kommts ^^ ...

Die gentoo live cd hat ja so ne schöne console  :Wink: 

wenn ich kde nicht starte ist meine console wie msdos nur mit farbigen promts ... also wenns auf der live cd möglich ist so ne schöne console hinzubekommen müssts ja beim installierten system auch möglich sein nicht? =) bzw. wie kann ich das machen?

mfg

ps: wenn ich an linux rechner komme poste ich mal start up errors usw.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> hab da ziemlich viel eigentlich installiert und nun möchte ich das system minimiern

 

Du kannst alles über 

```
emerge --unmerge PAKETNAME
```

sauber deinstallieren... jedoch bleiben häufig "Datei-Leichen" in Form von configs etc. (meist in /etc) übrig. Es sind wenige, mit etwas Kenntniss kann man die auch manuell ausmisten, aber bei vielen unnützen Paketen viel Arbeit.  :Sad:  Wenn Du wirklich richtig sauber haben willst, installier es komplett neu... (meine Hardcore-Variante, außerdem steigert es die Erfahrung  :Wink:  ) Ich würde deswegen ausmisten damit der Überblick über bleibende configs besser wird, gerade bei 'nem Router.

Aber Vorsicht mit dem unmerge! Der warnt nicht extra wenn Du systemkritische Sachen deinstallieren willst, es tut es einfach!

 *Quote:*   

> Die gentoo live cd hat ja so ne schöne console

 

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

----------

## Friesi

huhu =)

also das mit emerge --unmerge kannte ich schon =) ...

hab mir aber damit ziemlich probleme eingefangen da ich eigentlich nicht wusste was für was zuständig ist (;

und das mit  bootsplash bekomm ich nicht hin ;(

hab die anleitung - schön öfters - durchgearbeitet aber keinen erfolg, er startet bootsplash zwar, aber die auflösung usw. sieht alles gleich aus wie vorher .. keine bilder gar nix .. auch keine fehlermeldungen!

oben in der anleitung sind links zu diversen files, hab aber kA was ich mit denen machen soll. steht ja nix da ..

mfg

----------

## ruth

hi,

tja, das kann passieren...  :Wink: 

wenn du was essentielles gelöscht hast, soltest du mal ein emerge system laufen lassen.

alles, was in _system_ enthalten ist, ist "essentiell"

2tens: du sagst, du willst einen router bauen...

dann empfehl ich dir, sowenig wie möglich auf der maschine zu haben.

also kein X, kde, usw. - das braucht ein router nicht....

splashscreen ok, aber ein router hat meistens ja nich mal nen monitor...  :Wink: 

würde ich also auch weglassen...

ach ja:

pulp fiction fan??? *grins*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Friesi

na klar pulp fiction fan =)

ich hab auch vor so wenig wie möglich drauf laufen zu lassen,

kde etc. hab ich nur installiert weils für mich grafisch doch bisschen leichter war mit gentoo bekanntschaft zu schließen  :Wink: 

deshalb will ich kde etc. jetzt ja auch löschen!

monitor bekommt er geteilt mit meinem pc .. also sollte was um-zukonfiguriern sein, dann wird monitor kurz umgesteckt. und da will ich dann ne schöne konsole habn ^^ ...

wo ich dann zur frage komme: brauch ich für ne schöne konsole X? ..

und warum geht die schöne konsole überhaupt nicht ? ^^ ..

hab noch immer nur normalen bootbildschirm und msdos console (mit riesenauflösung) ._.

mfg

----------

## ruth

hi,

wusst ichs doch, hehe  :Wink: 

also für eine konsole brauchst du kein X; also auch kein kde, etc. pp

du brauchst den monitor nicht mal -  secureshell machts möglich...  :Wink: 

wenn du normalerweise an einem windows rechner sitzt, sieh dir mal putty an....

ach ja:

du solltest deine fw einstellungen nochmal überdenken...

und: bitte sag zur shell _NIE_WIEDER_ msdos console - da schüttelts mich *grins*

ein router / server / ... braucht keine schicknacks... nur eine >>shell<<(unter root, hihi)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Friesi

ja ok gute agrument um splashscreen wegzulassen ^^

aber mich nervts jetzt insofern weil ich es nicht zusammenbringe und deshalb werd ich es trotzdem machen ^^

das schlimmste dran is das ich keinen ansatzpunkt finde .. das keine fehlermeldungen, keine einträge in den logs, und bootsplash ist gestartet wenn ich es nochmal manuell starten willl ...

aber 

```
cat /proc/splash
```

sollte sowas zurückgeben:

```
Splash screen v3.0.7-2003/03/10 (0x07, 1024x768): on
```

ich krieg ein dezentes No such File or Directory.

--- Was kann man mit einer .diff File machen? ---

hab keinen plan was das ist ^^

@root

ja klar sry wegn msdos  :Rolling Eyes:  dachte dabei eher an msdos artig (weil dos so kacke aussieht wegn auflösung :F)

und was meinst mit firewall einstellungen überdenken? ^^

denkst da an ssh port vom lan auf auf fw öffnen um das mit ssh zu machen?  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## Friesi

ok ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber hab ganze anleitung jetzt zum 3. mal durchgemacht und jetzt gehts .___.

wobei einstellungen etc. hab ich immer gleich gelassen ...

aber egal =)   :Rolling Eyes: 

jetzt gehts ans löschen ^^.. wünscht mir glück =F

mfg

----------

## Tom.Fischer

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Was kann man mit einer .diff File machen? ---
> 
> hab keinen plan was das ist ^^
> ...

 

cat xy.diff|patch -Np1   :Very Happy:   Ein diff enthaelt die Aenderungen/Unterschiede von einer Datei bzw zwei (der Ursprungsdatei und der neuen Datei)

```

bash-2.05b$ cat diffbsp

Hallo. Das st ein kleines Beispiel fuer Diff.

bash-2.05b$ cat diffbsp2

Hallo. Das ist ein kleines Beispiel fuer Diff.

Wirds nu klarer? ;)

bash-2.05b$ diff diffbsp diffbsp2 

1c1,2

< Hallo. Das st ein kleines Beispiel fuer Diff.

---

> Hallo. Das ist ein kleines Beispiel fuer Diff.

> Wirds nu klarer? ;)

```

----------

## Friesi

danke tom =)

brauch ich aber irgendwie gar nicht aber gut zu wissn was es ist ^^

so .. hier mal alle packages die bei mir installiert sind ... mit [x] markiert die ich löschen werde außer es kommt großer einspruch dagegen   :Rolling Eyes:  :

```

app-admin/addpatches

app-admin/fam-oss

app-admin/killproc

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/bzip2

app-arch/cpio

app-arch/gzip

app-arch/rar

app-arch/tar

app-arch/unzip

app-cdr/cdrdao

app-cdr/cdrtools

app-editors/nano

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-shells/bash

app-shells/sash

[x]app-text/acroread

app-text/dos2unix

app-text/sgml-common

[x]app-text/tetex

app-text/unix2dos

[x]dev-db/mysql

dev-lang/nasm

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/python

dev-lang/tcl

dev-lang/tk

dev-libs/DirectFB

[x]dev-libs/expat

dev-libs/glib 

dev-libs/libol 

dev-libs/libpcre 

[x]dev-libs/libxml 

[x]dev-libs/libxml2 

dev-libs/libxslt 

dev-libs/openssl 

dev-libs/popt 

[x]dev-perl/Audio-Tools 

[x]dev-perl/Audio-Wav 

[x]dev-perl/DBD-mysql 

dev-perl/DBI 

dev-perl/GD 

[x]dev-perl/MP3-Info 

dev-perl/Net-Daemon 

dev-perl/PlRPC 

dev-perl/SGMLSpm 

dev-perl/Storable 

[x]dev-perl/XML-Parser 

[x]dev-perl/XML-RegExp 

dev-perl/libvorbis-perl 

dev-python/python-fchksum 

dev-util/dialog 

dev-util/intltool 

dev-util/pccts 

dev-util/pkgconfig 

[x]kde-base/arts 

[x]kde-base/kde-env 

[x]kde-base/kdeadmin 

[x]kde-base/kdeartwork 

[x]kde-base/kdebase 

[x]kde-base/kdegraphics

[x]kde-base/kdelibs 

[x]kde-base/kdemultimedia 

[x]kde-base/kdeutils 

media-gfx/bootsplash 

[x]media-gfx/graphviz 

[x]media-gfx/sane-backends 

[x]media-libs/a52dec 

[x]media-libs/alsa-lib 

[x]media-libs/audiofile 

[x]media-libs/divx4linux 

[x]media-libs/flac 

[x]media-libs/fontconfig 

[x]media-libs/freetype 

[x]media-libs/iflib 

[x]media-libs/glut 

[x]media-libs/id3lib 

[x]media-libs/imlib 

[x]media-libs/jpeg

[x]media-libs/lcms

[x]media-libs/libart_lgpl 

[x]media-libs/libdvdcss 

[x]media-libs/libexif 

[x]media-libs/libfame 

[x]media-libs/libgd 

[x]media-libs/libggi 

[x]media-libs/libgii 

[x]media-libs/libid3tag 

[x]media-libs/libmad 

[x]media-libs/libmikmod 

[x]media-libs/libmng 

[x]media-libs/libmpeg3 

[x]media-libs/libogg 

[x]media-libs/libpng 

[x]media-libs/libsdl 

[x]media-libs/libvorbis

[x]media-libs/speex

[x]media-libs/svgalib 

[x]media-libs/t1lib

[x]media-libs/tiff 

[x]media-libs/win32codecs 

[x]media-libs/xine-lib 

[x]media-libs/xvid 

[x]media-sound/alsa-driver 

[x]media-sound/alsa-utils

[x]media-sound/aumix 

[x]media-sound/cdparanoia 

[x]media-sound/emu10k1 

[x]media-sound/lame 

[x]media-sound/mpg123 

[x]media-sound/xmms 

media-video/nvidia-glx 

media-video/nvidia-kernel 

media-video/xanim 

[x]net-analyzer/squid-graph 

net-dialup/ppp 

net-dialup/rp-pppoe 

net-dialup/speedtouch 

net-dns/dnsmasq

net-dns/ez-ipupdate

net-firewall/iptables 

net-firewall/shorewall 

net-fs/samba 

[x]net-ftp/kbear 

[x]net-irc/kvirc 

[x]net-libs/libwww 

[x]net-mail/mailbase 

[x]net-mail/ssmtp 

[x]net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/iputils 

net-misc/openssh 

net-misc/rsync 

net-misc/wget 

[x]net-nds/openldap 

[x]net-nds/portmap 

net-www/lynx 

[x]net-www/opera 

[x]net-www/squid 

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/coreutils 

sys-apps/cronbase 

sys-apps/debianutils 

sys-apps/diffutils 

sys-apps/ed 

sys-apps/eject 

sys-apps/fbset 

sys-apps/file 

sys-apps/findutils 

sys-apps/gawk 

sys-apps/grep 

sys-apps/groff 

sys-apps/hdparm 

sys-apps/help2man 

sys-apps/hotplug 

sys-apps/iproute 

sys-apps/kbd 

sys-apps/less 

sys-apps/man 

sys-apps/man-pages 

sys-apps/miscfiles 

sys-apps/modutils 

sys-apps/net-tools 

sys-apps/pam-login 

sys-apps/pciutils 

sys-apps/portage 

sys-apps/procps 

sys-apps/psmisc 

sys-apps/sed 

sys-apps/setserial 

sys-apps/shadow 

sys-apps/slocate

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers 

sys-apps/texinfo 

sys-apps/usbutils 

sys-apps/util-linux 

sys-apps/vcron 

sys-apps/which 

sys-boot/grub 

sys-devel/autoconf 

sys-devel/bc

sys-devel/bin86 

sys-devel/binutils 

sys-devel/bison 

sys-devel/flex 

sys-devel/gcc 

sys-devel/gcc-config 

sys-devel/gettext 

sys-devel/gnuconfig 

sys-devel/libperl 

sys-devel/libtool 

sys-devel/m4 

sys-devel/make 

sys-devel/patch 

sys-fs/devfsd 

sys-fs/e2fsprogs 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 

sys-kernel/linux-headers 

sys-libs/cracklib

sys-libs/db 

sys-libs/gdbm 

sys-libs/glibc 

sys-libs/gpm 

sys-libs/lib-compat 

sys-libs/libieee1284 

sys-libs/ncurses 

sys-libs/pam 

sys-libs/pwdb 

sys-libs/readline

sys-libs/slang 

sys-libs/zlib 

[x]x11-base/opengl-update 

[x]x11-base/xfree 

[x]x11-libs/gtk+ 

[x]x11-libs/openmotif 

[x]x11-libs/qt 

[x]x11-misc/ttmkfdir

```

so mal sehn =) .. läuft das system danach noch? ^^ (;

mfg

----------

